# Mayday - Reclaim the Beats



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2015)

no worky


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 25, 2015)

Works for me.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Works for me.


works for me 

on every level

will bring bells and come with bells on


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2015)

Bring out the samba band


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 26, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Bring out the samba band



We're having a picket on the rich doors from 9am before the Mayday march from Clerkenwell Green. That might be up your street more. The early start should scare off the youngsters.  You old codgers can stand around and bemoan the state of the left.


----------



## krink (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## krink (Mar 26, 2015)

now i can see it too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2015)

krink said:


> now i can see it too.


i can see clearly now the rain has gone


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2015)

I can see Deidrie now Lorraine has gone


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> We're having a picket on the rich doors from 9am before the Mayday march from Clerkenwell Green. That might be up your street more. The early start should scare off the youngsters.  You old codgers can stand around and bemoan the state of the left.


Or Pickmans desk


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 26, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Or Pickmans desk




Are we standing around Pickman's model's desk or moaning about the state of said desk...or both? This isn't the clear revolutionary leadership we've come to expect from Cheadle.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Are we standing around Pickman's model's desk or moaning about the state of said desk...or both? This isn't the clear revolutionary leadership we've come to expect from Cheadle.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


i beg to differ: this is precisely the sort of clear revolutionary leadership cheadle has to offer.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2015)

The things people do for my birthday!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2015)

It's a pity they didn't proof read their poster though


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2015)

wiskey said:


> It's a pity they didn't proof read their poster though







cw have always tried to be inclusive and some people are always looking for mistakes.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2015)

Heh, I'm no spelling conformist - I just think perhaps you should make an effort with people's names. 

(although I'm no fan of Clarkson either)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks krink


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 26, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Heh, I'm no spelling conformist - I just think perhaps you should make an effort with people's names.
> 
> (although I'm no fan of Clarkson either)


 
You're probably 'wiskey'.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2015)

looks like a fun day out.   might wander along, be rude not to etc etc.


----------



## Nice one (Mar 26, 2015)

best poster ever.

i got
patriarchy
bailiffs
parliamentarianism
clarkson


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice one said:


> best poster ever.
> 
> i got
> patriarchy
> ...



Go easy it's a first draft.....and it's a fucking great flyer.


----------



## Nice one (Mar 26, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Go easy it's a first draft.....and it's a fucking great flyer.



"Endless photos of overseas riots... bring no movement here". Maybe change the photo as well eh


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 26, 2015)

luxury student flats


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2015)

I looks forward to the predictable media coverage...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Are we standing around Pickman's model's desk or moaning about the state of said desk...or both? This isn't the clear revolutionary leadership we've come to expect from Cheadle.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



 The Cheadlehighstreet YPJ stands uncritically behind the desk, although sometimes like Pickman we sit and look out of the window.


----------



## JHE (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice one said:


> [...]
> i got
> patriarchy
> bailiffs
> ...


If they turned off caps lock, the spell checker would pick up those little errors, but... FUK SPELING!


----------



## Supine (Mar 26, 2015)

A copy of Reclaim The Streets with added swearing. Good fucking work.


----------



## chilango (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2015)

Theres never anything good going on on May Day - and its on Friday after work - whats not to love?


----------



## Nice one (Mar 29, 2015)

JHE said:


> If they turned off caps lock, the spell checker would pick up those little errors, but... FUK SPELING!



not only that though. Surely stuff like that shouldn't go out without being checked and approved by their Director of Communcations first?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's the facebook group if you do that sort of thing......

https://www.facebook.com/events/1389288854725778/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 29, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Here's the facebook group if you do that sort of thing......
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1389288854725778/



Why are there two event pages on fb?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck Parade hey?

Reclaim the Beats?

Mayday you say?

On a  Friday night?

I say old boy!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> and some people are always looking for mistakes.



And some more than others.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 30, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Why are there two event pages on fb?



I can only see one.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 30, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> I can only see one.



One has been deleted now. There were two set up last night by the same person.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 30, 2015)

which Commercial St?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 30, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> which Commercial St?


 
Didn't know there was more than one in London. Aldgate East.


----------



## monsterbunny (Mar 30, 2015)

That is the best fucking flyer I have ever seen.

Fuck it, I'm going.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> which Commercial St?




you know very well which commercial street


----------



## Nice one (Mar 30, 2015)

Great text for the flyer ian, best thing you've done since the 'Twyford Down is our Trafalgar' leaflet for the Hit The Rich: Battle of Sutton demo 1993 but erm, maybe shouldn't we maybe mention bosses?

Fack off, bosses haven't got anything to do with what we're fighting for, FACK EASYJET FACK THE SAVOY GRILL.

Yeah but ian we haven't mentioned bosses, the exploiters of the working class, our class, it's international workers day

Fack off, bosses aren't as important as being against facking cars. Cars are the enemy of the working class. FACK CARS. AND KAY BURLEY.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice one said:


> Great text for the flyer ian.



Ian had nothing to do with this flyer.....and who are you?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 30, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Ian had nothing to do with this flyer.....and who are you?


Someone who facking fell out with ian. And others. For fooks sake.


----------



## Nice one (Mar 31, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Ian had nothing to do with this flyer.....and who are you?



sorry trev mate nothing against ian, lovely bloke. Point is how do these things get done and how these things _connect._ Who is the flyer for? Who is it aimed at, what's its purpose? A bit of a laugh, a bit of political pantomine, fair play if that's the case it doesn't really need rigorous critical examinaion.

Plus how are these things agreed. Collectively, in the grand anarchist tradition? And if that's the case did no-one think to say look lads it looks pretty bad spelling patriarchy wrong, shouldn't we maybe have sexism in there as well, what criminal justic act, there's loads, the most recent was back in 2003. etc etc etc. before it went out publicly?

I know class war rely on momentum rather than organisation and don't really expect to be questioned on the content of their propaganda material, and there's a top down way of working, but yeah good flyer.

Good luck with the election campaign, good luck with the party.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice one cw expect their prop to resonate with people. a lot of people are affected by and recall the cja of the 90s. personally i'd have put in the local government finance act of 1992 too which brought in the widely loved council tax but there you go. good thing you weren't doing the typing or patriarchy would have been right but justice wrong. i wouldn't be surprised btw if at least one woman involved in the writing of flyer: so less about the 'lads' unless you know better of course.


----------



## Nice one (Mar 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> Nice one cw expect their prop to resonate with people. a lot of people are affected by and recall the cja of the 90s. personally i'd have put in the local government finance act of 1992 too which brought in the widely loved council tax but there you go. good thing you weren't doing the typing or patriarchy would have been right but justice wrong. i wouldn't be surprised btw if at least one woman involved in the writing of flyer: so less about the 'lads' unless you know better of course.



I wouldn't be surprised if at least one woman involved either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice one said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if at least one woman involved either.


always good to see you engage with the points raised.


----------



## Nice one (Mar 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> Nice one cw expect their prop to resonate with people. a lot of people are affected by and recall the cja of the 90s. personally i'd have put in the local government finance act of 1992 too which brought in the widely loved council tax but there you go. good thing you weren't doing the typing or patriarchy would have been right but justice wrong. i wouldn't be surprised btw if at least one woman involved in the writing of flyer: so less about the 'lads' unless you know better of course.



resonate with workers who have bosses? Resonate with working class students who can't go to university because of massive student debt?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice one said:


> resonate with workers who have bosses? Resonate with working class students who can't go to university because of massive student debt?


you'd have to ask someone still in cw of course but i wouldn't be surprised if they said 'yes'.


----------



## Nice one (Mar 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd have to ask someone still in cw of course but i wouldn't be surprised if they said 'yes'.



you not supplying the guacamole for the Class War Party, pickmans?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice one said:


> you not supplying the guacamole for the Class War Party, pickmans?


no, i'm doing the chilli.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice one said:


> but erm, maybe shouldn't we maybe mention bosses?.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 2, 2015)

is this still happening? I hear its not....


----------



## Supine (Apr 2, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> is this still happening? I hear its not....



Fuck the beats,  Fuck the parade, Fuck Commercial Street,  Fuck Classwar, Fuck you all


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 2, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> is this still happening? I hear its not....



Where did you hear that!?

It's on!


----------



## ffsear (Apr 2, 2015)

pissup  -  brewery


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2015)

your pants you mean


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 2, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Where did you hear that!?
> 
> It's on!


As always most likely hearsay.. talking to a few people who reckoned there were 'issues'


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 2, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> As always most likely hearsay.. talking to a few people who reckoned there were 'issues'



There are no issues. There's a lot of enthusiasm from all sorts of corners.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> There are no issues. There's a lot of enthusiasm from all sorts of corners.


and even from the street between the corners.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 2, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> There are no issues. There's a lot of enthusiasm from all sorts of corners.


Good stuff.. I would have dropped up to poor doors this evening again but there's a much more important callout to Aylesbury this evening...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Good stuff.. I would have dropped up to poor doors this evening again but there's a much more important callout to Aylesbury this evening...


aylesbury? never been there, never felt the inclination to go.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> aylesbury? never been there, never felt the inclination to go.


you really should try, its a residents led campaign... they are facing imminent eviction https://fightfortheaylesbury.wordpress.com/
The fencing at a cost of 140k is really obscene..

*Apols for thread disrail*


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 2, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> you really should try, its a residents led campaign... they are facing imminent eviction https://fightfortheaylesbury.wordpress.com/
> The fencing at a cost of 140k is really obscene..
> 
> *Apols for thread disrail*



Not a derail. We support the residents of the Aylesbury Estate.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> aylesbury? never been there, never felt the inclination to go.



Aylesbury Estate. 

I recommend a visit. It's a stark and depressing example of what is happening to housing in London.

.......and the people there are doing what they can to resist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Aylesbury Estate.
> 
> I recommend a visit. It's a stark and depressing example of what is happening to housing in London.
> 
> .......and the people there are doing what they can to resist.


i've been to the aylesbury estate i thought he meant aylesbury not in london place


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 2, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Not a derail. We support the residents of the Aylesbury Estate.


aye.. i hear a few are coming up after poor doors...
I need to get some flyers to youse for #March4Homeless


----------



## Nice one (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


>



did you do that just for urban75?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice one said:


> did you do that just for urban75?



Just for you babes x


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 11, 2015)

New flyer for MayDay!






If you do facebook here's the group https://www.facebook.com/events/1389288854725778/


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 11, 2015)

Can't see it.


----------



## gamerunknown (Apr 11, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Can't see it.



Boris Johnson riding a bike with ACAB emblazoned on it. Now that'd be a coup.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2015)

gamerunknown said:


> Now that'd be a coup.


boris's head on a spike. now, THAT would be a coup.


----------



## chat noir (Apr 22, 2015)

updated flyer: it doesn't matter whether you come and meet at Commercial Street on Mayday - if you have a mobile sound system we know that the streets want to hear your music, wherever you are!


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

No. We definitely want you in Commerical Street for 6pm on Mayday


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

'Interesting' 1st post.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 28, 2015)

Please join, share and invite this facebook group....... https://www.facebook.com/events/1389288854725778/


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 28, 2015)

There's also a Molotov Cocktail Party from 5pm outside the Poor Doors..... https://www.facebook.com/events/923120774406222/


----------



## Supine (Apr 28, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> There's also a Molotov Cocktail Party



That's really tasteless. Well done.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Apr 28, 2015)

Supine said:


> That's really tasteless. Well done.



You obviously lack taste.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2015)

Supine said:


> That's really tasteless. Well done.


fortunately only newbies mistake you for the urban taste arbiter


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 28, 2015)

Supine said:


> That's really tasteless. Well done.


you melt


----------



## chat noir (Apr 29, 2015)

the molotov cocktail party is an ongoing cabaret comedy, dedicated to seriously taking the piss. The cabaret will be at One Commercial Street to support the May Day Fuck Parade: "come perform make cabaret and mischief with queen mob and her mobile micro stage on mayday. part of a wider program of riotous and revolutionary revels." -https://www.facebook.com/molotovcp


----------



## ffsear (Apr 29, 2015)

Supine said:


> That's really tasteless. Well done.




Really?  I thought a Molotov cocktail would be quite strong in flavor


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2015)

Supine said:


> That's really tasteless...



Only if you don't put a mixer in with the *paraffin or vodka. 

*Why paraffin? Much easier to light than petrol!


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 30, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> you really should try, its a residents led campaign... they are facing imminent eviction https://fightfortheaylesbury.wordpress.com/
> The fencing at a cost of 140k is really obscene..
> 
> *Apols for thread disrail*


I was there on the march the other saturday, and I'll certainly try to get involved in other events


----------



## brogdale (May 1, 2015)

Some pics from the march today...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Some pics from the march today...


but none of me


----------



## brogdale (May 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> but none of me


If I'd have known what you looked like I'd have certainly taken a pic.

Nice, wasn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> If I'd have known what you looked like I'd have certainly taken a pic.
> 
> Nice, wasn't it?


yeh, pretty decent


----------



## the button (May 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> If I'd have known what you looked like I'd have certainly taken a pic.
> 
> Nice, wasn't it?


I can confirm that Pickman's was looking particularly stylish today.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2015)

fuck parade last seen heading toward bank pursued by about a dozen or more cop vans.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2015)

the button said:


> I can confirm that Pickman's was looking particularly stylish today.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2015)

On my way back from Holborn, pics to follow.

Still going on, 2 arrests I think, assaulting police officer.

Feet fucked


----------



## brogdale (May 1, 2015)

Wondered why there were so many filth in Parliament Sq when I walked home after the march.

http://occupydemocracy.org.uk/programme-may-1-10/

Each statue had its own Met protection squad of 3or4 officers.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


>




streets duly reclaimed!  very successful ~ well done everyone


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> fuck parade last seen heading toward bank pursued by about a dozen or more cop vans.


made it to final destination of soho squat ~ police last seen slouching off


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2015)

Pics sorted, here if you need to use em.

I particularly like the Psychotic copper here


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2015)

~~~~~


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 2, 2015)

Good fucking work everyone


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2015)

thats southwark council offices on tooley steet at the start of that video btw


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2015)

ska invita said:


> thats southwark council offices on tooley steet at the start of that video btw



The police went fucking mental there, couple of blokes with a banner, the next minute they get charge by a dozen cops to form a wall outside it.


----------



## shaman75 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## boohoo (May 2, 2015)

Ace pictures!


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2015)




----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2015)




----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2015)




----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2015)

'the most dangerous banner in Britain' liberated!


----------



## The39thStep (May 2, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


>




I thought that hippy squat convoy look had finished everywhere by now


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> I thought that hippy squat convoy look had finished everywhere by now



Go on, say something encouraging. You've been pretty cheery lately at least 2 positive comments in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2015)

More photos here........ http://linkis.com/www.demotix.com/news/Xx8vQ


----------



## Supine (May 2, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Still going on, 2 arrests I think, assaulting police officer.



Feckin disgraceful. 

What did the cop do to deserve getting assaulted. Muppets


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2015)

Supine said:


> Feckin disgraceful.
> 
> What did the cop do to deserve getting assaulted. Muppets


resisting arrest surely


----------



## Supine (May 2, 2015)

Don't call me Shirley


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2015)

Supine said:


> Feckin disgraceful.
> 
> What did the cop do to deserve getting
> 
> ...



What they always do, use "minimum necessary force" and rely on people reacting


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 2, 2015)

We can confirm Class War's Gabber Death Machine was still firing on all cylinders past 5am this morning


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2015)

its a thing of beauty! may it ride again


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 2, 2015)

We apologise that the tweeters died on the journey to the Poor Doors. So there was just bass from our system.....which I think added to the menace


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 2, 2015)

ska invita said:


> its a thing of beauty! may it ride again



Watch this space


----------



## The39thStep (May 2, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> Go on, say something encouraging. You've been pretty cheery lately at least 2 positive comments in the last 2 weeks.



They are well placed if Ned's Atomic Dustbin ever have a revival .


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> They are well placed if Ned's Atomic Dustbin ever have a revival .



Say what you like about crusties but who else would d-lock their neck to a mobile gabber sound system during public disorder?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 2, 2015)

Anarchist hordes take Tower Bridge


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 4, 2015)

Martin on Mayday


----------



## Nice one (May 4, 2015)

What numbers are we talking about?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (May 4, 2015)

Nice one said:


> What numbers are we talking about?



About 400 - 500 IMO


----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2015)

Nice one said:


> What numbers are we talking about?


big numbers


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 4, 2015)

As it goes  our squat that everyone landed back to (great night btw), is up in court tomorrow at 11.... John Lewis bought the building last year with approved plans for 10 luxury apartments with NO social/affordable housing that is a requirement for all 'new developments'.....


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2015)

AKA pseudonym said:


> As it goes  our squat that everyone landed back to (great night btw), is up in court tomorrow at 11.... John Lewis bought the building last year with approved plans for 10 luxury apartments with NO social/affordable housing that is a requirement for all 'new developments'.....



Sadly mate, I believe there's an "out" for developers to do with size - if the development is (IIRC) 14 homes or less, no social or affordable requirement is levied.


----------



## Greebo (May 5, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> <snip> if the development is (IIRC) 14 homes or less, no social or affordable requirement is levied.


Even so, developers should do the decent thing without being legally forced to do so.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Even so, developers should do the decent thing without being legally forced to do so.


yeh but i can't see many of them topping themselves even so


----------



## DrRingDing (May 6, 2015)

No one has posted in this forum since yesterday. This is a sad thing.


----------



## idumea (May 8, 2015)

spent an interesting long weekend in the soho squat, finally left on the tuesday, ace dogs 

some other things not so ace


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> No one has posted in this forum since yesterday. This is a sad thing.


there was nothing more to be said


----------



## october_lost (May 8, 2015)

I must have overlooked this thread. 

London Mayday Report.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2015)

october_lost said:


> I must have overlooked this thread.
> 
> London Mayday Report.





> A major criticism is that more could have been done to explain to all and sundry with either literature or banners what the full purpose of the march was, but sufficient people showed an interest and conversations were had.


^^true - partly as people were busy making it happen (and not getting surrounded by police), but giving out leaflets or something wouldve been good


----------



## october_lost (May 9, 2015)

There is a genuine worry that Mayday is sort of getting irrelevant. Its been a few years since I went on the march and it was limp and uninspiring aside from the efforts to do DA. 

This is in total contrast to places like Milan.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 9, 2015)

october_lost said:


> There is a genuine worry that Mayday is sort of getting irrelevant. Its been a few years since I went on the march and it was limp and uninspiring aside from the efforts to do DA.
> 
> This is in total contrast to places like Milan.



Hipsters.

No hear me out, the ever increasing gentrification of London means the type of people willing to make a stand are living further and further out and apart making it harder to organise or get to the centre to really unleash some chaos. There is also a lack of any real activist movements in the UK in general. The 2011 riots were an interesting study in the effects of this, you had a few hotspots and a lot of angry young folk running around but a lot of it seemed very unorganised and more for the sake of causing shit than actually drawing attention to an issue.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Hipsters.
> 
> No hear me out, the ever increasing gentrification of London means the type of people willing to make a stand are living further and further out and apart making it harder to organise or get to the centre to really unleash some chaos. There is also a lack of any real activist movements in the UK in general. The 2011 riots were an interesting study in the effects of this, you had a few hotspots and a lot of angry young folk running around but a lot of it seemed very unorganised and more for the sake of causing shit than actually drawing attention to an issue.


is that it?


----------



## october_lost (May 11, 2015)

That's not it. Unions and trots seem to be in decline. And when you take away that you're left with lefty students and stalinists of the overseas and domestic variety.

There is a vacuum screaming out to be filled.

ETA. If, and this is a big if here, anarchists can look outwards, up the ante, we can make the whole thing interesting again.


----------

